# Thoughts on Sun Jian-Yun and Sun Tai Chi



## bigfootsquatch (Apr 19, 2007)

Just general thoughts? I have a dvd of her teaching and performing the sword and tai chi form in her 84th(if I remember correctly) year! I was just wondering how people generally felt about her and fer fathers Tai Chi?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 20, 2007)

I don't really know that much about her and I have never done Sun style but there are a couple on MT that have.

As for her fathers Taiji, I am not really sure what to say about it but her father Sun Lutang was an incredible martial artist that was also incredibly talented at martial arts he was highly skilled in Xingyi, Bagua and Hao style taiji prior to developing Sun Style.

I have always wanted to do some push hands with a Sun stylist and learn more about the style but there is only so much time in the day and there are very few sun stylists by comparison to the other well known family styles.


----------

